# Tipps für Kurzansitz



## Raabiat (19. Juni 2006)

Hallo ihr Karpfenangler:q
ich bin sonst eher der Raubfischangler und Kunstköderschwinger und will mal wieder nen Karpfen oder ne satte Schleie an der Rute haben.
Vornweg gesagt: das ist hier kein Neuland für mich! Hab vor ein paar Jahren ab und an mal mit Boilies und Mais einen kleinen See befischt und auch mal den ein oder anderen guten Karpfen auf die Schuppen legen können. Soviel zur Vorerfahrung.

Frage: Warum will ich überhaupt mal wieder ansitzen?|kopfkrat
Antwort: war am Sonntag wie so oft Spinnfischen und während ich meine Holzstückchen gebadet hab drehte vor meinen Augen ein wahrer Monsterspiegler seine Runden. In dem Moment wusste ich, das mein nächster Heimatbesuch einen Kurzansitz verlangt.

*mein Anliegen:
*Ich würd gern ein paar Tipps von euch haben zu den Gegebenheiten die ich euch jetzt in aller Kürze und Würze unter die Nase reibe:q
Das Gewässer ist ein sehr, sehr kleiner Waldsee (ca.400m UMFANG) mit einem sehr guten Karpfen, Schleien und womöglich auch noch Karauschenbestand. Natürlich sind Hecht, Barsch, Rotfeder und Rotauge auch vertreten aber auf die hab ich's ja nicht abgesehen. Sehr tief ist der Kiessee nicht - ich schätze an der tiefsten Stelle so knapp 2,50-3,00m. Als damals beste Plätze erwiesen sich die abfallende Flanke einer Sandbank die quer durch den See geht und ein kleiner Strand, die ich auch bei diesem Kurzansitz anvisieren werde. Sagen wir, mein Cousin legt zwei Ruten am Strand aus und ich lege zwei Ruten an der Sandbank aus, dann liegen wir an den strategisch besten Punkten des See's. Früher hab ich mit Mais und Boilies gut fangen können. Ist natürlich auch klar, das ich mir für so ein Wochenende nicht extra ne extra Ausrüstung alà Karpfen-Spezial zulege:q 

*Jetzt zu euren Empfehlungen:
*Ich würd gern zwei unterschiedliche Köder anbieten damit Karpfen & Schleie ne Chance auf mich haben:q Ich dachte so an Mais/Made-Kombi für die Schleien und irgendein Boilie für die Carps (oder Tigernuts?). Fakt ist: ich kann und will vorher nicht anfüttern - nötig wirds wahrscheinlich auch nicht sein. Eventuell ne Hand voll zum Beginn, mehr nicht.
Da ich zeitlich sehr eng begrenz bin (Freitag später Abend bis Sonntag Nachmittag) will ich auch nix selber machen sonder online bestellen. Welchen Boilie (oder Tigernuts) mit welchem Geschmack und von welchem Online-Händler würdet ihr mir empfehlen? (denkt dran das ich nur wenig brauche) Würdet ihr mir zu einfachem Dosenmais raten oder soll ich so ein Gläschen mitbestellen? Muss ich noch an irgendetwas denken? Könnt ihr mir noch irgendetwas raten oder empfehlen? Ich dachte an Boilie am Haar und Mais/Made auf Haken - dazu noch Hinweise? Wie lang das Vorfach wählen?

Bin euch Megadankbar für eure Tipps und werde bei Erfolg hier in diesem Thread ein Dank-Foto hinterlassen |wavey:

Ich bin gespannt auf eure Tipps,
vielen lieben Dank,
Markus


----------



## Case (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: Tipps für Kurzansitz*

Die Schleie steht meißt in Ufernähe. Such Dir eine Versteckmöglichkeit ( Baum im Wasser, Schilf ) und leg da eine leichte Posenmontage hin. Als Köder würde ich unbedingt was fleischiges empfehlen ( Wurm, Made ). Der Köder wird am Grund angeboten. Anfüttern auf Schleien ist kurzfristig  eigentlich sinnlos. Die bewegen sich nicht weit von ihrem Versteck weg.
Wenn's mal Karpfen zum Grillen braucht dann nimm ich eine etwas schwerere Stippmontage und futter mit Mais ( Bonduelle ) so 10 Meter vom Ufer aus an. Auf den Maisköder ( 3-4 Körner) tröpfel ich noch etwas Vanillearoma. Das aus dem Supermarkt zum Backen. Der Köder wird am Grund angeboten.
Wenns mit Boilies losgeht dann kauf ich beim Händler um die Ecke ein Kilo Scopex oder Vanille-Boilies. Die gehn immer. Wenn die Karpfen im See Boilies kennen brauchst eigentlich wenig anfuttern. Paar Kugeln bei jedem Einwurf in die Nähe des Köders.

Naja, so geh ich jedenfalls meine " Kurztrips " an. Die gehen allesdings höchstens 6 Stunden.

Case


----------



## Raabiat (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: Tipps für Kurzansitz*

Hallo Case, vielen Dank für die Tipps
Meinst du, dass die Schleie auch in diesem Mini-See nicht weit ziehen. Vom dichten Schilfgürtel sinds ca. 20m zur Seemitte. Ausserdem ist der ganze See von Krautbänken durchzogen, ich weiss aber wo die lang gehen. 

Popup-Boilies falls ich dochmal danebenwerfe?
Was hälst du von der Mais/Made-Kombi?


----------



## Ralle76 (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: Tipps für Kurzansitz*

An einem vergleichbaren Teich hab ich mit nem Teig aus zerquetschten Pellkartoffeln, Dosenmais und Weißbrot gut gefangen. Anfüttern kannst du dann mit Mais und Kartoffelpü-Pulver. Mit der Größe der Teigkugel kannst du selektieren.


----------



## Pilkman (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: Tipps für Kurzansitz*

Hi Namensvetter,

hab ich das richtig verstanden, Du möchtest von Freitag bis Sonntag ansitzen? Das wäre für mich schon gar kein Kurzansitz mehr, meistens angel ich nur über Nacht auf Karpfen. Obwohl so ein ganzes Wochenende am Wasser mit zwischendurch Spinnen und Jerken wesentlich erholsamer ist. #6

Um ehrlich zu sein, würde ich in Deiner Situation wahrscheinlich generell auf Boilies verzichten und komplett auf Maiskette setzen. Damit kannst Du ja praktisch alles abgreifen. Aber nicht unbedingt den Dosenmais nehmen, sondern Hartmais aus dem Tierfutterhandel. Den kannst Du durch die jeweilige Länge des Kochvorgangs so hinbekommen, dass er zwar wunderbar duftet, aber nicht ganz so weich wie Dosenmais ist. Etwas Vorbereitungszeit braucht der aber damit auch: Mit der doppelten Menge an heissem Wasser und den gewünschten Zusätzen (z.B. Zuckerrübensirup, Vanillearoma, Zimt etc.) aufgiessen, aufkochen und dann ca. 30 Minuten leicht köcheln lassen, über Nacht auf der Platte stehen lassen, dann quillt der Mais.

Zum Zufüttern taugt auch sehr gut etwas Hanf, den kannst Du zusammen mit dem Mais aufkochen und quellen lassen. Dann bekommt die ganze Mische dieses nussige Hanfaroma.

Zu Tigernüssen habe ich persönlich noch ein etwas gespaltenes Verhältnis, so dass ich sie als Köder eher weniger einsetze. An einigen Gewässern laufen die Tigernüsse sehr gut, an anderen eher weniger. Dieser Umstand stört mich doch ziemlich, wenn gleich mir einige Karpfen auf der Matte schon ein ziemliches "Häuflein" der gecrackten Überreste hinterlassen haben. Aber als Hakenköder waren sie Boilies, Poppern und Mais meist unterlegen.

Deine Stellenwahl hört sich sehr gut an, die Fängigkeit der Stellen hast Du ja auch bereits schon früher angetestet. Wenn sich die Gegebenheiten nicht sehr geändert haben, würde ich diese Spots auch wieder ansteuern. Ruhig in der Nähe von Kraut präsentieren, nur halt nicht darin. Würde zwar theoretisch auch nichts machen, aber die Chance, dass Dein Haken sauber bleibt und greifen kann, ist da eher schlecht. :q

Stichwort Schleie: Meine besten Schleien (zwischen 5 und 8 Pfund) hatte ich letztes Jahr auch in absoluter Ufernähe vor sehr geschützten Bereichen, Case´ Empfehlung klingt da genau richtig. Top Köder waren bei uns kleinere leuchtend gelbe 16mm Popups (Ananas) von Dynamite Baits, die wir knapp über einer Maisfutterstelle angeboten haben, der Rest ging auf Maiskette.

Stichwort Maiskette: Nicht zuviele Körner auf das Haar aufziehen, vier Stück wären bei mir auch auf Karpfen schon die Obergrenze, weil das Hakverhalten sonst etwas problematisch wird. Evtl. mit etwas Schaum oder Kork leicht aufpoppen, dann kann man diese Probleme auch ganz gut in den Griff bekommen. Ansonsten 2-3 Maiskörner.

Auf Schleie und kleinere Friedfische nicht so große Haken wie für den Karpfen verwenden. Da Du dir das schlecht aussuchen kannst, was ran geht, geh am besten auf den Mittelweg und nimm Öhrhaken der Größe 6, je nach Hersteller auch Größe 8. Haarvorfach als No-Knot gebunden, Vorfachlänge würde ich mit ca. 15-20cm wählen, der Untergrund hört sich ja fest an, wo ihr angeln wollt.


----------



## carpfisherbasti (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Tipps für Kurzansitz*

Hi, Raabiat also wie du schon erwähnt hast ist Karpfenangeln kein Neuland für dich!

Also denk ich muss ich nicht viel über passende Montagen sprechen. Ich denke in dem see würde eine einfach Grundmontage mit Laufblei vollkommen zureichen! 

Hotspot: Deine Stellen gefallen mir, probier es dort einfach weiter! Früher hat der Spot dir ja auch Fische gebracht!
Wenn du es auch mal woanders probieren möchtest, dann such dir Rinnen, überhängende Bäume, Wurzeln, Kanten, Seerosenfelder, Krautbänke, Inseln, Falch-tiefenzonen, und auch sehr gut ist der Badestrand! 

Du kannst natürlich deine Ruten nicht zwischen den Badegästen auswerfen! Aber warte auf die Abendstunden wenn der trubel nachlässt, dann setzt dich genau dort hin! den die Karpfen, Schleien und auch Hechte (Esox) wissen solche plätze in der späten Dämmerung zu schätzen! 

Denn da wo vorher die Leute den Boden aufgewühlt haben und ab und zu ein Eiskügelchen oder ein Stück Keks ins Wasser gefallen ist halten sich auch die Karpfen auf! Dort finden sie logischer Weise Nahrung. Nicht immer suchen die Fische solche Plätze auf aber in den meisten Fällen schon!

Köder: Als Köder würde ich bei Kurzansitzen von Boilies abraten! Klar kannst du sie benutzen aber ich würde dir Partikel und andere zum Teil Pflanzliche Köder mehr empehlen, also beispielsweise: Mais, Bohnen, Teig, Kartoffeln, aber auch Pellets oder auch Frolic 

Ich würde all diese aufgeführten Köder für die Haarmontage nutzen. Ich glaube du weist wie das funktioniert mit der Haarmontage! Denke schon!
 ich würde für einen Kurztrip nicht Tagelang vorfüttern! Was wiederum bei einer 3-5 tägigen Session wieder andersrum aussieht! Ich würde bei einem Kurztrip auf eine Futterpyramide setzten. Sprich, bevor man seine Montagen auswirft (man kann es auch danach tun), es kommt auf die Fischaktivität an, so ungefähr 6 Faustgroße Futterballen an den ausgewählten Spot werfen. Hilfsmittel dafür sind Wurfkellen oder Futterschleudern oder eben mit der Hand! Das ganze sollte viele Partikel aber auch Grundfutter enthalten damit eine große lockende Futterwolke am Platz ensteht der wiederum die karpfen o. Schleien an den platz locken sollen! 

Das ganze sollte so aussehen oder auch anders: Nehm dir einen leeren Eimer, in den Eimer kommen 1-2 Dosen Büchsenmais, danach kannst du verschiedene sorten wie z.B. Hanf weizen usw. dazu geben! Wenn die Karpfen das Fressen regt es die Verdaung an! Deshalb kommen sie ofters auf deinen Spot! Dann kannst du etwas Trockenfutter hinzugeben! Sehr gut geeignet ist Kaninchenfutter! Dann erstaml alles verühren. Dann kommt eines der wichtigsten sachen, nähmlich
das grundfutter! das hält die ganzen Partikel zusammen! ich empehle dir diese diese Firma, die hat viele Sorten die du alle verwenden kannst: Select oder Top Secret! Beide arbeiten sehr gut unter Wasser und locken die Fische! 

Das gibts du dem ganzen hinzu! Dann kannst du noch ein wenig Lockstoff hinzufügen z.b. Erdbeer, da das Grundfutter aber einen starken geruch hat ist das nicht nötig! Das wars eigentlich zum thema Futtermix/ Anfüttern!

Die Hakengröße ist auch sehr wichtig! Sind die Karpfen vorsichtig oder packen sich ohne nachzudenken den Köder! ich würde dir Haken von Owner empfehlen! Die größe der haken würde ich zwischen 3-8 wählen! Ich wähle sie meist dickdrähtig! 

Zum Tackle: Was brauche ich im allgemeinen? Immer mit dabei sein muss: Ein Kescher, der sollte nicht zu klein gewählt werden! 

Eine Abhackmatte, den der Fisch sollte IMMER, ich betone immer weitgerecht behandelt werden! Wenn du "catch and "release machen möchtest sollte der Fisch ja unbeschadet ins sein Element zurückkehren! Denn die Schleimhaut ist sehr empflindlich! Deshalb immer ein feuchte matte griffbereit zu liegen haben! 

Bissanzeiger: Du kannst wie es heutzutage nicht mehr wegzudenken ist ein Rodpod verwenden! Es muss aber nicht zwingend eins benutzt werden. Ich glaube die meisten kennen die gute alte Aalglocke schon nicht mehr! Aber sie ist in manchen Fällen praktisch! Du kannst genauso gut ein Hölzchen in die Schnur hängen! Wie gesagt, es muss nicht zwingend ein "Rodpod sein! 

Camp: In den meisten Fällen reicht ein Einfacher Angelschirm.Wenn du natürlich bei Gewitter oder Graupel einen Ansitz geplant hast würst du mit einen einfachem Schirm nicht weit kommen! Also muss ein STABILES Zelt her! Du musst ein wenig googlen dann findeste schnell was! 

Das war in meinen Augen praktisch alles! 

Ich weiß manche Tipps sind nicht die besten aber ich hoffe sehr das du mit diesen Tipps und Tricks was anfangen kannst! Ich Helfe gerne! Freue mich über Kommentare!

Ich wünsche Dir und allen anderen viel Fisch und sage zum Abschluss PETRI HEILl!!!!!|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## BARSCH123 (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Tipps für Kurzansitz*

Ich denke der TE ist im laufe der zeit (5 Jahre) selber auf eine lösung gekommen 

Tl.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Tipps für Kurzansitz*

Irgendwas stimmt hier nicht....;+;+


----------



## mephy87 (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Tipps für Kurzansitz*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Irgendwas stimmt hier nicht....;+;+



hab auch schon gegoogelt wo das her kommt...


----------



## bassmaster2000 (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Tipps für Kurzansitz*

nimm auf der einen rute eine festblei montage 60 gr mit maiskette
auf der anderen einen kleinen 10 mm pop up der etwa fünf bis 10 cm auftreibt
anfüttern vielleicht eine handvoll halbe boillies und ein paar partikel wie mais oder tigernuts
grüsse bassmaster


----------



## phirania (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Tipps für Kurzansitz*

Ja so manche Leutchen vertun sich schon mal in der Zeit....;+;+;+


----------



## Oeschi (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Tipps für Kurzansitz*

Die Bleie die der damals verwendet hat sind bestimmt schon an Altersschwäche gestorben!!
Das haben andere schon 2011 festgestellt!


----------

